# Taco shells from your muffin pan upside down!



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

If you ever wanted taco bowls, turn your muffin pan upside down, spray with cooking oil and bake tortillas for 10 minutes at 375F or 180C. Perfect.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Great ideal,never thought of that. Thanks


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

ha ha awesome!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang!! I am impressed!! You are one fart smeller!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

are those corn tortillas? saw a paid comercial selling cookware for this but used bigger tortillas for like a taco salad. good idea and thanks for posting!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Can also use any type of biscuit mix and form over the raised part to use as bread or chili bowls!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

someone been watching infomercials, then remembered this trick! thanks for the info! now i don't need to buy.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, great idea. Have some green


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice idea. Now thats as handy as a shirt pocket.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, great idea


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

fishbowl365 said:


> someone been watching infomercials, then remembered this trick! thanks for the info! now i don't need to buy.


That or Pinterest. hahaha.


----------

